# What a difference a day makes



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

This morning I was using a Gaggia Classic and MC2. This afternoon I picked up the Strega from coffeechap and fell under the spell of the grinder he had sitting next to it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, from an MC2 to an HG-One, what a transformation!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will just simply love making coffee from now on, real nice guy, you deserve it...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I just love the simplicity of the HG One... and it looks gorgeous


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> You will just simply love making coffee from now on, real nice guy, you deserve it...


Managed to do a sneaky espresso already at home and the difference from what I was using previously is immense. Thanks for all your help today


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice combo.....


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Love that HG One it takes your eye away from that coffee machine, what's it's name again ;-)

Hope you have a long partnership with them both and main thing is enjoy the shots you must be having now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having used them both, I hope you thoroughly enjoy your time with them. I found my Strega capable of some really good stuff. If you have not seen this link it is well worth spending a few mins on!

http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/bezzera-strega-second-look-t18933.html


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That's great Geordie-boy, I hope you enjoy the combo!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

what's next for you marky ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Marky, don't you need to update your sig.... have you ordered it yet?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't ordered it yet...

Will update the sig...


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Geordi Boy,

How are you finding the new setup?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Loving it thanks. It just makes me want to drink espresso all the time.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That's great, I'm glad you're enjoying it...


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

the set up looks fantastic How much work is the HG one to use regularly?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It only takes around 30s to grind and hardly any effort, plus it's dead simple to put the grinds in the portafilter. I can understand how it might not be everyone's thing when they have a few drinks to make in a row though.


----------

